# Hot temperature - what to do?



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Bored reading the news atm on my way home and apparently it's going to be a hot summer. The temperature in the house can reach 35C (95F) in the living room but I have air conditioner in the bedroom (18,000 BTUs).

I remember reading somewhere cockatiels cannot tolerate extreme changes in temperature so I'm curious what others are doing to keep their birds cool in the summer heat. I did purchase them a special bath made for cockatiels but hopefully they'll learn to use it. I guess you could say I don't want them to suffer a heat stroke. Would moving them to an air conditioned room kill them?

Can any of you guys living in the Pacific Northwest recall the summer of 2009? Talk about hot weather lol. I know for sure Seattle, WA and Vancouver, BC broke the records and A/Cs and fans all sold out...


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 2 of these http://canveyisland.wordpress.com/2010/06/29/its-getting-hot-in-here/ what i use when its hot and keep refilling there water so often, i put ice cubes in my bunnys bowl, also keep misting them with cold water


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels can't take sudden extreme changes in temperature but they can deal with gradual increases where they have time to get acclimated. They're native to the Australian Outback and can take the heat there. 

Moving to an air conditioned room is just fine as long as the temperature difference isn't too dramatic. If they're accustomed to high heat then don't make the room too cold at first and gradually adjust. If the high heat hasn't arrived then moving them now shouldn't cause any problems.

I live in the Sonoran Desert myself. The temperature today is supposed to reach 101 and I consider that to be somewhat on the cool side for June. Highs of 105 are typical and I don't consider it to be really hot until it hits 110.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Provide lots of water and mist them occasionally. We also use a pedestal fan. They'll cope ok. It can get up to 40C here and we don't have air conditioning at all.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Belinda said:


> Provide lots of water and mist them occasionally. We also use a pedestal fan. They'll cope ok. It can get up to 40C here and we don't have air conditioning at all.


All right! thanks for the replies


----------

